# 2011 Portuguese census



## siobhanwf

Ladies, some information received from AFPOP about the Census in Portugal.

Census 2011 
The Portuguese Statistics Institute (INE) will soon be asking the population to take part of the 15th General and 5th Habitational National Census and to be true in their answers.* 
* 
From the 21th of March all dwellings will receive a visit from properly identified INE staff, who will go to every door in The country delivering the questionnaires in paper and the necessary codes to reply over the internet. 
* 
For the first time in Portugal you can take part in the Census online and you can do so between the 21st of March and the 10th of April at www.censos2011.ine.pt. If you have not replied to the questions over the internet, the staff from INE will come back to collect the questionnaire in paper before the 24th of April

Remember that replying to Census is both a right and a duty of citizenship. By responding to the Census, each citizen is a part of the "picture" of the population and housing. This ‘photograph’ will only be of any use if it reflects the reality of every one. By not replying you will prevent the sharpness and accuracy of the portrayal of the country and the measures which, from it, may be taken.

INE has been assembling this large operation for the the past 5 years and from 21st March the result of their work on Census 2011 will be in the hands of each and every person in Portugal. The success of it and the value of the information gathered will be in the hands of the population.

Failing to reply to this questionnaire; refusal to answer or giving false information is liable for a fine that will range between* €250* and €3,750. 

PLEASE NOTE: If you are unsure then you should verify the details of anyone who tells you that they are part of the Census. There is no need that we are aware of for INE staff to enter your home or take personal details from you; they will simply be handing you forms and passwords. Please be sure to check the credentials of anyone who is purporting to be from INE or any other agency if they are wishing to enter your property.

Responses obtained and translated from INE and the INE website:
* 
1.****** Do you have to participate if you are not a resident?

* a) You are considered a resident for the census if, you have lived as a resident in Portugal for more than one year; or if you have been resident for less than one year but have the intention to stay in Portugal for a minimum of 1 year. Non-residents do not have to participate. HOWEVER please see below the note about the dwelling questionnaire!
* 
2.****** What if you are not at home when the INE representative visits you?

a) The questionnaire and the password for the INE website will be left in your post box. 
************************************************ 
3.****** What if you have lost the questionnaire or password or if you are NOT contacted at all?

a) You should contact the Census information line 800 222 011 (English speaking possible)

4.****** Is the questionnaire available in English?

a) YES, an English version of the questionnaire is available online at: https://censos2011.ine.pt/ecensoswebaux/questionariospapel.aspx. 

5.****** What happens if you are away while the census is going on?

a) The responses should preferably be done by 21st of March, however if you will not be available at this time, you can reply from 21st March until 10th of April on the internet and until 24th of April in paper form. Paper form questionnaires will be collected by the INE staff until the 24th of April. If you miss their visit they will leave note in your post box including a date and time for the next visit, in case you think you will miss them you may give it in at your local Junta de Freguesia. 

6.****** How are the INE representatives identified?

a) The representative should have a yellow sleeveless jacket with the word “census” written on the back and should show an identification card with the INE logo. 

*
7.****** Who should fill in the dwelling questionnaire (Alojamento familiar)

a) If you own a holiday home but you are NOT in Portugal at the time of the census, the representatives will automatically register your house as “seasonal”, even if you return to Portugal at a later date (after the census deadlines)* and find the questionnaires in your post box, you do NOT need to fill them in. 

If you ARE, by coincidence, in Portugal at the time of the census and you receive the visit or the questionnaire in your post box, you should fill it in, with a tick in the box called “Uso sazonal ou residência secundária”, then fill in only the address and on the main questionnaire (Family or Individual/Familia ou Individual) fill in only section C, which is your name. *


----------

